# For all you cam gurus out there...



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey everybody! I recently got an estimate from a shop in Schamburg, IL named speed inc. Maybe you guys have heard of them? Anyways, Larry from speed inc gave me an estimate on a cam/ torque converter install. The estimate was for an S15 cam which I believe has a .598/.599 lift and a duration of 231/237 I THINK. I had my trans redone and when doing so had a 2500 stall converter put in. Larry suggested i would get much better track times with a Yank SS 3600 stall converter. This seems huge to me. Anyways, my question is, is that stall streetable? And can i wait on the converter if i want to? Like do all the motor work now and put the converter in later? Im not saying i don't want it. Im just saying i have better plans before that to spend the money on a $750 torque converter and $300 install. The cam install would be about $2,000. And that's with the cam, .600 lift beehive springs, chrome moly pushrods, SLP underdrive pulley, all new belts/fluids, and a complete dyno tune. Any help and info would be great. Thanks!:seeya:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What is the LSA of the cam, that will determine the rpm range that your cam will make power,


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What is your rear end gear? If you are cruising under the stall RPM, the stall will be slipping and building heat all the time. That's a big stall for a street car, good for the track.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

The LSA is 112. And yeah its going to be a street car. So should i just stick with the stall i have? I have the stock 05 rear end a 3.64 I believe. I will be taking it to the track but not too often. Probably a few times a year. So what do you guys think? Go with the cam and keep the stall I have?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The cam and stall need to match, or it won't make power out of the hole. So, get the biggest cam that matches the 2500 stall. The cam you picked may be OK with your current stall, it will give up a little down bottom. My buddy has a 500 HP small block circle track motor in a 63 Chevy II with stock gears and stall. I thought it was going to be a dog down bottom, but it made so much power you don't even notice.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay. How does Lobe Seperation Angle on the cam tell you how big of a stall you need? And how could I find out if that cam is OK with the stall I currently have?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The s15 cam you have listed with a 112 LSA will offer a narrow power band and will probably start making power somewhere around 2500 to 2800rpm, 
One of the most misunderstood aspects of camshafts is how LSA affects the power curve. Typically, wider-LSA cams have a wider powerband, reduced maximum cylinder pressure, decreased dynamic compression, and better idle quality and vacuum. On the other hand, tighter-LSA cams have a narrower powerband, increased cylinder pressure and dynamic compression, and reduced idle quality and vacuum. An exception to the rule is with a slightly larger exhaust duration which will increase the power band.

I would test the current stall and if you are not happy with the results then change it.


----------



## 66 Poncho (Sep 13, 2010)

05GTO said:


> The s15 cam you have listed with a 112 LSA will offer a narrow power band and will probably start making power somewhere around 2500 to 2800rpm,
> One of the most misunderstood aspects of camshafts is how LSA affects the power curve. Typically, wider-LSA cams have a wider powerband, reduced maximum cylinder pressure, decreased dynamic compression, and better idle quality and vacuum. On the other hand, tighter-LSA cams have a narrower powerband, increased cylinder pressure and dynamic compression, and reduced idle quality and vacuum. An exception to the rule is with a slightly larger exhaust duration which will increase the power band.
> 
> I would test the current stall and if you are not happy with the results then change it.



Well put 05GTO!!! Excellent!:agree

I would also say that if you're not planning to drive this at the track every weekend, then the 3600 stall is high and won't have good traffic manners. If you already have a decent 2500 stall you like, that same cam could work well, just see if they have a 114 LSA instead. It IS a good idea to consider those valve springs, etc. Those are good parts no matter what cam you pick below 0.600" lift.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hmm... I know that speed inc does carry a cam with that LSA. The exhaust lift is bigger than the intake as well. I will post this cam's specs as well as their 114 LSA one. So you guys think I should just go for it and try it out? Either way a cam will be staying.


----------

